# simulacion de potenciometros  en proteus.



## perik (Dic 21, 2007)

estoy simulando en proteus valores analogicos pero necesito mas resolucion en el valor del potenciometro pues solo me da 10 valores ,alguna Info.
Gracias


----------



## perik (Dic 28, 2007)

¿No escribais todos a la vez......? DDDD....


        Bromas aparte ya se como hacerlo ,y la forma es por si a alguien le interesa es coger el potenciometro -HC  pero creo q esta solo en las ultimas versiones de proteus.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2007)

No uso proteus.
No conosco proteus.
Pero seguro tiene una forma de ajustar el incremento que le puedes dar al potenciometro.
Intenta doble click sobre el dibujo del potenciometro, o con el boton derecho del mouse, deberia estar dentro de las caracteristicas del potenciometro.

Has visto que descontrol para contestar, todos juntos y en tropel, asi no se comprenden bien las respuestas.


----------



## perik (Dic 29, 2007)

Pero seguro tiene una forma de ajustar el incremento que le puedes dar al potenciometro.
Intenta doble click sobre el dibujo del potenciometro, o con el boton derecho del mouse, deberia estar dentro de las caracteristicas del potenciometro.
     Pues me temo q va a ser q no.


----------

